
First Movie Of An Entire Brain’s Neuronal Activity - Garbage
https://medium.com/the-physics-arxiv-blog/first-movie-of-the-neuronal-activity-in-an-entire-brain-ab315e8ab013
======
slyfocks
Unfortunately, in the process of sensationalizing the topic, the article
strongly suggests that the discovery is breaking news. While a recent revision
to the original research was posted on arXiv two weeks ago, the original was
published in Nature in September 2013 and the corresponding movie was posted
on YouTube 9 months ago as well.

tl;dr: This is old news; temper your expectations.

~~~
mantraxC
You logic is fascinating there.

If the reader knows this is old news, then they wouldn't have expectations to
be tempered, because it's _old news to them_.

But if the reader didn't know about it, and finds the news exciting, then it's
_news to them_ , why temper their expectations?

There's no logical scenario under which someone would find this event notable,
but be bummed out because it happened 9 months ago.

~~~
slyfocks
Maybe some people don't like following ambiguously-titled links only to
discover old news masquerading as something new. Novel idea and totally
ridiculous, I know. How could I have been so silly?

Furthermore, my logic is perfectly valid. Scientific research is time-
sensitive by nature. If someone were to post an article hailing the discovery
of Neptune, while interesting to someone who has been wholly ignorant of
Neptune their entire life, it warrants a caveat noting that it's an outdated
discovery. And yet under your logic, you would reply: "There's no logical
scenario under which someone would find this event notable, but be bummed out
because it happened 168 years ago."

